# Spirit of Hedge-O-Ween



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

So I posted a picture of Reggie to several groups I am a member of on Facebook and requesting that they help me win him a new wheel as he is quickly outgrowing his. One girl, who I have never met, commented that my photo sucked  . I was taken aback at her brazen rudeness. I hope others have not had similar experiences.

On an uplifting note everyone else I has spoken to has really enjoyed the collection of holiday themed hedgehog photos! Thanks, Larry, for gathering so many adorable pictures in one spot!

I hope the true, joyful, spirit of Hedge-O-Ween is with everyone elses' entries!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Aww, that was uncalled for  So sorry to hear this. 

I agree that we have so many adorable photos this year, everyone really got creative with it. Gotta love scrolling through a page full of hedgies!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

My friends have all been really amazed and uplifted by the photos. So many people didn't know hedgehogs could be pets, or were amazed that SO MANY people have them as pets, or were just blown away by the cuteness or creativity. 

I'm sorry you got a bad reaction, but don't let that spoil the spirit!


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

Most friends and acquaintances have been overwhelmingly supportive. I never knew how many of them were so interested in hedgehogs, and so willing to share with me which photos were their favorites! I think that is why I was so surprised by the rude comment. I thought it was self-evident that the contest wasn't about the quality of the photos, or the wheels, but rather enjoying our hedgehogs, and sharing them with the world!

I personally think they are all adorable.

Sidenote: NoDivision I love your new signature picture!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I wish I had a chance to enter Koloth but we've been so busy with settling him in. Most of us hedgehog owners are not photographers and the contest should just be about having fun and showing off our silly hedgehogs. Plus, Artistshrugged I thought your picture was cute. I hope the person that told you it sucks realizes that there is no need to be so rude and obnoxious. If she didn't like the photo she doesn't have to vote for it, it seems silly to insult it unless she's just trying to start a fight.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't let some internet person's comments bother you. Web is full of people talking trash


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

jerseymike1126 said:


> Don't let some internet person's comments bother you. Web is full of people talking trash


So true! I just let the rudeness roll down my back


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Well that person was rude, you did not deserve that at all! :x It will be fine if it is just ignored.Embrase the spirit a Hedge-O-Ween!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

jerseymike1126 said:


> Don't let some internet person's comments bother you. Web is full of people talking trash


Well said jerseymike1126


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Your picture (and all the pictures!) was adorable! Don't let them get to you, some people just suck.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Pity that person. A person who needs to insult and hurt another, probably in order to feel important and fulfilled is a small and insecure person. Your photo of little Reggie with the jack-o-lanterns is adorable. I enjoy every contest and every picture every year! And no matter who wins the wheel; to me, everyone of the hedgies is a winner!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

